# Can I use this old Quantum Fireball drive for anything?



## dalesd (Aug 2, 2001)

I have an old Quantum Fireball 30GB drive from my Series 1 TiVo (that I don't even own aymore), and I'd like to use it in an old PC I'm trying to install Debian on.

When I get to the part about partioning the drive, I get all sorts of problems because it thinks the drive is only 10 megs. 

I remember this was a problem back in the old days of TiVo upgrades, and ya had to use QUnlock.exe. If you powered down and back up, you had to boot from the QUnlock floppy again. Is there a way to permamanently disable this? I'm never going to use this drive in a TiVo again.

Is this drive going to work for me, or is is a lost cause?


----------

